# Thermacell



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has used thermacell devices while hiking/camping/hunting/fishing... I have read decent reviews but I still am hesitant with them. Do they work?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

They are the best thing EVER!!!! If you're hunting where there are mosquitoes, this is a must have and you can get them in earth scent (dirt). They also work great with those nasty little biters and small black biting flies. Won't do anything to horse or deer flies, but the rest are repelled pretty good. Best of all, you don't have to wear anything stinky.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.....as long as there's no breeze


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

they work good enough that I pulled one out while camping with a large group and people were taking it from me until I gave up. The next trip just about everybody had their own.


----------

